# air in fuel line



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

boat broke down the other day.

half of the inline filter under the cowling was full of air. i will begin to check out the line from the motor to the tank, but what are the most common trouble spots and sources of leaks? the hose looks great, and the ball seems rock solid. beginning to wonder if this air has just built up slowly over time?

thanks,


----------



## walleyehunter13 (Jun 25, 2016)

The connector from fuel line to motor, the o ring on that under the cowl filter, the fuel line and clamps under the cowl

Pump the bulb solid and keep pressure and see if fuel leaks anywhere under the cowl. If it leaks fuel when priming it sucks air when running.

How's your fuel pump? When it died did it seem like it was being starved? If you get it running again and it starts acting up, squeeze the ball. If that helps your pump is done for


----------



## dupy (Feb 18, 2015)

Check your tank vent if it is clogged it will create a similar problem I have Had an issue like this in the past not sure but it's worth a check


----------



## walleyehunter13 (Jun 25, 2016)

If the vent wasn't working wouldn't the bulb be flat?


----------



## dupy (Feb 18, 2015)

walleyehunter13 said:


> If the vent wasn't working wouldn't the bulb be flat?


You are probably right but if it's a old hard ball it might not and its a small motor with not a lot of suction it would be worth checking in my opinion but we know what options are like


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

this for replies. Will get air out of line first, take a look at those things tonight.

the ball stays hard as a rock when pumped, and the motor runs fine, unless the air bubble is big enough to reach level of line heading out of filter.

if motor is tilted slightly up, (air bubble moves away for outlet of inline filter) the motor will run fine


----------

